

The first Ruby gem to IPO - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/developers-matter-new-relic-ipos/

======
bbody
"About 3 years ago, nobody believed you could make money selling developer
tools" Hasn't Atlassian been doing this for a while now?

~~~
pbiggar
Atlassian makes most of its money from Jira and Confluence - Bamboo, stash,
bitbucket, etc, are a very small part of their portfolio.

------
Mithaldu
"New Replacing Old" might be what they wish was happening, but in reality it's
"old staying where it is and being joined by new in new market segments".

Oracle is still very much strongly entrenched in delivering quality to those
who can pay for it.

~~~
dankohn1
The question I have is how many greenfield implementations of an Oracle
database -- not attached to Peoplesoft or other applications -- have been sold
in the last 5 years.

